# Boston mackerell



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Hey guys, and gals im looking for a charter or preferrably a head boat fishing for boston mackerell or atlantic mackerell.here in va i cant find any .I grew up fishing L.B.I for everything on the miss barnagate light and the carolyn ann for anything i wanted but here in va its limited.Im trying to schedule a trip for the dumbest fish that swims for this seasons bait and chum.. any help on what boats are running and any other info would be greatly appreciated.. thanks


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

R U serious?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Im as serious as your best friend attempting to net a state record fish..or swimming home


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Most of the Barnegat Light boats will sail for the Mac Attack, assuming the fish come in range. Depends on wind, water temp, and how close behind the bluefish are, but we usually see about a week of good fishing one of the middle two weeks in April. Keep an eye on Cape May reports, as they usually are 1-3 weeks ahead of the LBI boats. Miss BL, Doris Mae, Miss LBI, and Carolyn Ann all sail for the tiny tuna, often switching to wreck fishing once patrons have a coolerful. Bring a baitcaster and some small jigs for fun after the barrel is full!


----------

